# Most complete topographic Earth map ever is released



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Most complete topographic Earth map ever is released.



> *NASA and Japan released a significantly improved version of the most complete digital topographic map of Earth on Monday, produced with detailed measurements from NASA's Terra spacecraft.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## nittiley (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks for posting this!!


----------

